# LNB Question



## mac21 (Dec 19, 2004)

Will FORTEC STAR Single Universal LNBF Model FSKU-v be able to pick up the 110 and the 119 Charlie birds?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

mac21 said:


> Will FORTEC STAR Single Universal LNBF Model FSKU-v be able to pick up the 110 and the 119 Charlie birds?


No, you need a DBS LNBF to do that.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

I use my FSKU-V LNBF to pick up some channels from 110 and 119. Depends on where you are in the country and what spot beams you are under.....
I pointed my dish at 110w a few weeks ago and done a POWER SCAN and found 2-3 network channels that are there right now FTA, this trick also works for me on 119w for NASA : ) Worth a try but as stated above if you want to get all the DBS channels, all the time then a cheapo DBS LNB can be added to your system quite easily and with a DiSEqC 1.2 switch you will be able to set up the antenna to use both LNB when ever you want, thats what I have.


----------

